# "New" SCX Compact Nascars



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

SCX Compact is a new line of 1/43rd slot car that has just come out. They came out so far with F1s, Tuners and Nascars. They have complete sets and extra track available at Target. I think they are exclusively at Target. I got the two Nascars to try them and the 2 pack was only $19.99 plus tax. 

Here are some pictures of the new SCX Compact Nascars.










They look great in my opinion. No appearance mods necessary at all. And they fit Artin track with no guide mods.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They sit nice and low.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's the bottom.










There are two screws holding the body on, one in the rear that is visible and one in the front that you have to pop the guide off to see and get at.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The top of the chassis.










The inside of the very light body.


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

*Nice!*

Hey Mike,
Those are nice! Can't wait to the Target up here gets them?!?!
Greg


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I saw slot cars on Targets website...
It would be nice if they are in the stores...
It is a shame I cannot see the pictures from work.....

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! Some one got it right. Those look awesome.

Ya didnt give us any driver impressions yet. Wassup wid dat?

Hows the zoom factor? LOL


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Whoa!*

Nice looking cars at 2 for $20
I just might have to get me some...
:lol: 
Scott


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice. I might look into that scale after all. Dave.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't had time to run them more than a few laps. So far I will say they are a lot of fun at 15 volts. I'm not sure what they are supposed to run at. They are very smooth and the wheels are true right outof the package. They drift very nicely, which I really like. Right now the front wheels are not contacting my track. When I find more time I will figure out what id causing that. I hope I just have to shorten the guide.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The SCX Compact cars are made to run at 12 volts but of course can be run at a higher or lower voltage to drive best on your track. As far as the front wheels not touching, make sure that the braid is flat against the bottom of the guide. Also, you can bend the strips inside the chassis to lessen the tension on the spring loaded guide.

Best regards,
Brian


----------

